# Robson Leather Interior Install Pics



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Robson Leather Company in Japan is a high quality leather shop that does incredible custom work. Looks like a small "mom&pop shop", but they have serviced world wide customers.

I'm posting a lot of pics, but I wanted to show the process. I selected black leather with carbon trim and red stitching. The leather is heat wrapped to the seats to tight fitting.

Love that "new car" smell again. :smokin: 

My wife purchased this interior upgrade for me. I'm so lucky! :squintdan 



















The transformation begins!!














































Center console, shifter and e-brake boots, front and back side panels done!



















back seats done!










now for the front seats....

taking off the stock cloth liner...

















































































































































two very satisfied customers...


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

What a nice wife! All my girlfriends ever do is complain about money i spend on my cars!
Interior looks fantastic :smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nicely done, can't beat a robson interior


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I love the smell and look of my Robson leather. Best money i've spent so far. 

Graham


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Now thats a retrim!!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks ten times better in real life :thumbsup:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

NickM said:


> Looks ten times better in real life :thumbsup:


LOL. Yes it does. Feels better too. :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

You must be happy to have a wife that makes such nice presents:bowdown1: 

Car looks great,interieur looks awesome,perfect.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looking good Tim :bowdown1: 
....very familiar


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Bean said:


> Looking good Tim :bowdown1:
> ....very familiar



Thanks, Dave. I'm honored to get compliments comming from guys with awesome cars like yours, Nick's and Dino's. After seeing your interior, I wish I could have done the embroidery like yours. For now, the head rest covers will do fine.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

you interior looks awsome!!! congrats. looks much better than the stock one...


cheers


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

You are so lucky for having wife like her:bowdown1: ............does she has sister :chuckle:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

nope. sorry. i took the only girl in the family. she has a few single friends though.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful. Nice Job Tim. Coming home to Sunny SD soon huh?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that looks superb!

where they premade or made on that day?

how long did it take?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DODGY said:


> I love the smell and look of my Robson leather. Best money i've spent so far.
> 
> Graham


Glad to be of help Graham. 

I cannot agree more with what has been said on this thread. 

I think theres no negative comment i've heard about Robson and their work. 

The car becomes like a new car, with a new smell inside, and feel.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

It looks way better in the flesh, your wife has great taste. 
You know father's day is coming up and I am a dad, so if 
she wants to get me leather for my car that would fine with
me. Nice interior Tim, now you can ditch the air freshner.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

was there talk of Robson coming back over here again ??


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

that looks fantastic - would love an interior like that in mine.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex quailty and not to mention a top job!!


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

nice work done !


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

brooksie said:


> was there talk of Robson coming back over here again ??


They've already been over once, and carried out retrims on 6 cars (5x GTR34, 1x GTR32) 

I did try and organise another GB for this year, but it never really took off. 

Oh well, the more exclusive our retrims are!!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wow it's nice & good job 

keep up mate


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Another quality job from Robson. Well done - looks mint!


----------



## djdarer (Jun 11, 2007)

they look sooo comfey.good job


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

More pics of the interior.


----------



## Ginno (May 27, 2006)

love those seats, they look spot on


----------



## SoMarvelus (Aug 22, 2008)

super sweet


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

cant beat handcrafted goodness.


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

here's more interior shots that Dino took. Thanks again, Dino.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks super fresh... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Stunning. Must get mine done!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I do not know how long ago Bean had his done but it still smells great
and looks fabulous. Great finish and comfortable, high quality stuff. If
had the choice to do this to any other cars I would not hesistate one
bit.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a complete ignorant question:
Are Robson Interior carbon parts, really new carbon parts or orginal car interior parts with an added carbon surface?
Then does Robson actually make carbon copies for any interior parts a customer requests and for how much?

Regards

Chris


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Cris said:


> Stunning. Must get mine done!


Can organise another Group Buy if there is demand...

Robson overlay the original makers parts. 

Robson will do any part you require, whether it be interior or exterior


----------



## AllyD (Jan 3, 2003)

If there is going to be another group buy put my name down!!

The Robson interiors look amazing!

Ally


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

If anyone is interesed, PM me, and if I gain more numbers, I'll make an official thread/feeler.

Sorry for the hijack!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks

Great information.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

What sorta money does this type of retrim cost ? I know I'm not based there, but wouldn't be hard to send seats and panels over.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

canman said:


> What sorta money does this type of retrim cost ? I know I'm not based there, but wouldn't be hard to send seats and panels over.


remortage your house , put it that way lol


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Well I've already done that to get the car and the upgrades !! 

Just want a rough idea.......... 1000 quid ?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

When Robson came over to the UK, the retrims costed around £1700-1800 depending on full leather or half Alcantara, including door cards.

Bearing in mind this took into account, that Robson guys came over to the UK to install aswell. 

Hope this gives you a rough idea


----------

